# *~ Orochimaru x Anko - Shut Up ~*



## Disturbia (Aug 11, 2008)

First time drawing these two. Sometimes that's the best way to deal with a man. Don't you agree xD?





Hope you like it :3​


----------



## Ornina (Aug 11, 2008)

Nicely done ~ <3


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 11, 2008)

OroAnko...

Pretty good job you did there.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you so much guys


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 11, 2008)

This is just lovely, I could imagine how Oro could truly be stopped halfway in his battle with Anko back then.  I particularly liked how you drew Orochimaru's eyes.  Excellent work. :amazed


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, he'd be at a loss for words, that's for sure 

Thank you so much for the awesome compliment <3


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 11, 2008)

That's Oro only weakness....He hates women, that's why it works 

Very cool idea, I like the Lineart and colors.  . Anko is very wicked, heh.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, she is. Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Vanity (Aug 11, 2008)

I always thought Oro x Anko was pretty interesting. XD

You did a good job! I think drawing people kissing is pretty hard to pull off and make it look right.

Anko looks 'slightly' weird to me somehow but honestly it's a good drawing.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 11, 2008)

it looks great. nice job


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome, I always wondered why Kishi never explored their relationship.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 11, 2008)

awww thats cute
its very good < 3


----------



## Uffie (Aug 11, 2008)

Lovely work, especially on Oro.  Anko's mouth looks like it could use a little definition or something, can't quite put my finger on it ?

Looks great though, hope to see more from you


----------



## defaultisset (Aug 11, 2008)

It's wierd to say about a picture with Orochimaru but, aww.


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like it, especially Oro's eyes


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 12, 2008)

Where's Orochimaru's tongue action? =P


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot you guys. I'll keep in mind what you said and do better next time :3


----------



## piccun? (Aug 12, 2008)

looks nice  
especially Oro looks real


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh, I could imagine this with Anko being the forward gal that she is. I'm thinking the purple marking around his eyes could be somewhat darker, but this is cute. :3


----------



## Felt (Aug 12, 2008)

oh this is lovely


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Aug 12, 2008)

Smexy pek +reps XD


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 12, 2008)

really cute  good job


----------



## Chouji Jin (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## Binary (Aug 13, 2008)

So very Hott.


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2008)

You make me like this pairing


----------



## Nidaime664 (Aug 13, 2008)

oroxanko
a new one
good job


----------



## Lust (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't like this pairing whatsever but the drawing is great


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate it


----------



## Empress (Aug 14, 2008)

anko's eye looks weird, but i like the colors


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh wow they're really good.


----------



## Yukisame (Sep 5, 2008)

OroAnko...: ) so cute...: )


----------

